# Some more photos of my custom ride



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 12, 2008)

A few of you guys and girls had asked me for some additional photos of my bike. I thought I might refer you to http://www.thundrcustoms.com/ all you need to do is click on the photo gallery and then click on the 2007 devils advocate slide show. Enjoy.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool Bob! 

-Ernie


----------



## P-chan (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, that's a sweet bike. I go to a lot of car shows in the area, but I've never seen your bike. (I would remember that one!) I'm terrified of riding motorcycles, but love to look at them! :rollhappy:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 13, 2008)

I built that one to ride. It has only gone to one show in which it won 3 first places. One was a nothing for the best license plate. One was for best air brushing and the best one of all was People Choice. It built this one with the largest motor that S&H puts out, soooooo, I'm a little afraid of it myself.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet, I finally could see all the details. Are you gonna ride it to Parkside fest?


----------



## P-chan (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang!! No wonder I haven't seen it! - what a beautiful bike!!  It's soooo cool!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 14, 2008)

Eric, if I rode it to Parkside (4 hour ride each way) how would I bring home my booty?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2008)

Great!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob in Albany said:


> Eric, if I rode it to Parkside (4 hour ride each way) how would I bring home my booty?



oh, that's why there are sidecars and mini bike trailers! (not to mention all the sidebags and a backpack)


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess you guys have never seen how many plants I buy each time I go to Parkside. That is why I limit myself to only going there twice a year. 
Come to think of it, I'll be there next Friday when the doors open at 9.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2008)

:rollhappy: well, i've seen lists of how many plants NYEric buys, so maybe you two could split renting a u-haul and eric could drive it...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2008)

Isn't the Holiday fest the 28-30?


----------

